# First pictures of my GTR,after a few mods...



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi guys,after i got my GTR 3 weeks ago,i did keep it stock for the running in time,which is over now...so it is time for some mods...will write more tomorrow,here is the pics:








































































































































best regards
Alex


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Flipping stunning!!!


----------



## sjm (Aug 1, 2008)

the wheels are stunning...approx £900 each from zele, i'll be ordering some of them!!


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

very stunning and really goes well with the car.
any with TE 37s yet ?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Immaculate

What rubber is that?


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

hey alex,

nice rims your have there! Did you changed the springs?

Now it's time for some better photos ;-) Sorry, couldn't resist

Cheers mate


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks guys:wavey:



Zed Ed said:


> Immaculate
> 
> What rubber is that?


Thats the Bridgestone RE70R´s,as the Dunlops are only available over the Nissan dealers for 700€´s :chuckle:

The Bridgestones cost nearly half the price and tbh,they feel exactly the same:chuckle:


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

lovely alex, very tuff


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

jealous haha 
nah nice car


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

I love it


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

those wheels set that thing OFF. god damn! :clap:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

You lucky sob.:thumbsup:

Once again you did it. Made me like a color that I didnt like before on a car which's looks I didnt like before. And all that without painting it british racing green.:chuckle:

Less is more and still expensive. :smokin:

The combination of color an rims is drop dead gorgeous and, no ass-kissing here, the best I've seen so far. DAMN YOU !

Any test-sessions on the ring or are you just focusing on hockenheim? I'm trying to make it to the ring as much as possible this summer, at least every weekend. As soon as I spot you I'll try to scratch your rims.


----------



## Razor9310 (Feb 17, 2009)

Titanium is simply the best colour!

No stock pics?


----------



## OUT-LAWZ (Jun 7, 2006)

one of the best GTR i have ever seen yet..stunnig car mate....thanks


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks guys




joker69 said:


> hey alex,
> 
> nice rims your have there! Did you changed the springs?
> 
> ...



Youre more then welcome to take some pics,mate




BenGTR said:


> You lucky sob.:thumbsup:
> 
> Once again you did it. Made me like a color that I didnt like before on a car which's looks I didnt like before. And all that without painting it british racing green.:chuckle:
> 
> ...



I need to test at Hockenheim in the next few weeks,as on the 26/27 this month there is the Tuner GP.....where i will race the GTR and Evo X....hopefully Have been to Hockenheim on thursday last week and to the Ring on sunday...... but it was too full,no free laps,just laps with 4-5 crashes each lap.....


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Mods so far:

- KW Sleeve Coiloverkit:










Very cheap and simple upgrade for someone who wants to keep the stock Bilstein dampers and damper setting switch fully functional.Works very good,the car handles much better id say,it suspension isnt as hard in normal driving then it was with stock rideheight.....KW have done a great product for a very good price:thumbsup:

I will get a KW complete suspensionkit as i have a pretty good relationship with them,but im trying everything i want to sell my customers first on my own car,to know what works and what doesn´t

- Black gloss "Gram Light R57GT´s" in 9,5 & 10,5x20 with Bridgestone RE70´s

- Milltek Y-Pipe...its a must,really,changed the car from sounding like a Nissan Micra to a real Supersportscar....every tunnel is a joy.....really,maybe the best and cheapest upgrade ever made for the GTR,sounds much better then all aftermarket exhausts i heard:clap:

- Zele 4 Lights kit.....awesome piece of kit,thanks Matty:thumbsup:


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Any weight saving with the Gram Light wheels?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

kennyc said:


> Any weight saving with the Gram Light wheels?


Just around 700gramms each i think,not that much,but i dont think that is so important on the GTR...its too heavy anyways


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

very nice, i like the stance of it, looks just right.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Christ thats nice, definatly found a new favourite colour/wheel combp for the r35 gt-r.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

lovely colour and lovely wheels!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That thing is on it's arse! Very nice.


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

was jealousy one of the capital sins?

if not, i am not in a life threatning situations.

congratulations alex.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

hey alex,

when do you have enough time for a photo shoot?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Best R35 Ive seen to date!
Thanks for sharing.

bob


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

joker69 said:


> hey alex,
> 
> when do you have enough time for a photo shoot?


if you want to do it on a sunday,then whenever you want,mate......:thumbsup:

Monday or tuesday ill get my exhaust system......:clap:


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

looks really good Alex


----------



## STBSO1985 (Feb 11, 2008)

Some nice set of wheels on that beautifull GTR!!. And the tyres should work for this beast as well!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Alex mate, nice to see you got the pictures up! Car looks great! Keep me posted on what we discussed over the phone!

/P


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Awesome! Best one i've seen.


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

nice car mate i currently have r34 gtr tuned to 900hp my next car will be deffo GTR let me know how well it handles and goes


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

n600hks said:


> nice car mate i currently have r34 gtr tuned to 900hp my next car will be deffo GTR let me know how well it handles and goes


Handling is very good,lowered with the KW´s it handles better then stock,you can feel better what the car does and its a bit more stable in corners...

Think it needs some extra power,but just around 100 extra horses should do the trick


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Looking good. Black wheels are the way forward. It's difficult to image wheels on the R35 that are better than the stockers but those I like. Are they much lighter than the stock wheels?

Oh and when will you be trying to beat Sport Auto's 7:38...........


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

hey alex,

congrats to you car. looks fine and i am looking forward to the premíum mods will take place in your car. In my opinion this car wasnt worth selling the BNR34, but thats in fakt a personal decision. Good luck with the car and just take care of yourself  Hope my BNR34 will be completed fast so maybe we could take some time and do some kind of a compare the cars (even if i dont a race driver ^^). Do you think about planning some kind of dirft training this year like we did some time ago in boxberg?

cheers Andi


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

This car was worth selling the R34 V-specII,as i can enjoy it every day,if i break something i can have it repaired in a few days etc...when i see how much the prices of the old GTR´s have lost,it was the only right thing i could do....no more conrod bearing problems,no more engineproblems,nothing,just driving it hard as hell


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow,

i hate that colour but your car look's stunning mate. Keep it up:thumbsup:


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

can or would you give us a short overview what you are planning with this


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Some new ones.....who can spot the difference






































Alex


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm going to have to say no  I can't see any difference, lol


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> Some new ones.....who can spot the difference


EXHAUST!

Have I won the car now ?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

colour keyed vents


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

BenGTR said:


> EXHAUST!



Exhaust is the right answer.....+ its a bit lower on the front


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thats HOT!!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Nice! Milltek?

/P


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Colour looks fantastic in the fading sunlight. Very nice!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Got my GTR back yesterday after a few weeks waiting for a new engine.....guys,that car is really heaven and hell combined,sometimes you really love it and a few seconds after you could just set fire to it.....

If it has tits or wheels,it will give you problems....but you still want it:chuckle:

Get some very nice parts updates soon,but now off to Honeymoon to Barbados(plane is leaving in a few hours)......

Best regards
Alex


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Lovely ride. The last set of pictures with the sun hitting it just right were amazing.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Some small updates,really in love with the Akrapovic Exhaust,for sure one of the best available for the GTR,felt the need to change those heavy and ugly looking stockseats against two Recaro Polepositions.... 

More to come soon......will make nice pictures hopefully over the weekend,if the weather is good


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

stunning Alex. your the man. after what you've been though to do that 


are those Recaro seat rails ? didn't know they did them


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> stunning Alex. your the man. after what you've been though to do that
> 
> 
> are those Recaro seat rails ? didn't know they did them


I need to catch up 9 weeks which have been wasted,mate

Its universal Recaro seatsliders + seatadapters,made the brackets to fit them in the car myself,on the passengerside its a bit to high(like stock),thats because of the middletunnel is shaped a bit different then on the driverside,need to make me some lower brackets..


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> need to make me some lower brackets..


I think you're more then capable of doing it yourself, but hit me up for fabrication anytime you like if you need help!

Marc


----------



## Razor9310 (Feb 17, 2009)

Fantastic Alex! You have to do a very great photoshoot on this basis! Really a stunning R35!


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

amazing looking car! 
top of my list of r35's ive seen. 
have you got any film of this thing in action?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice colour!


----------



## bignig (Apr 3, 2008)

What a great looking car. Absolutely love the exhaust. Mine is still completely standard but I'm intending to Mod it after the 6000mile service which is just a couple of months away. Definitely fancy the Akrapovic system, have nothing but praise for them with all the bike cans I've had in the past. Have you still got the standard air intake system? I fancy just changing the air filters to maybe K & N. The Cobb will also have to be a must for me.:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

one from the weekend...


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Lovely as always man!

If you can, post some vids so we can listen to that Exhaust note 

Edit: Since you got the GTR, how much driving time do you give those sweet Evos of yours now ?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Rain said:


> Lovely as always man!
> 
> If you can, post some vids so we can listen to that Exhaust note
> 
> Edit: Since you got the GTR, how much driving time do you give those sweet Evos of yours now ?


I still enjoy my Evo´s....if its wet outside,i take the evo,its a lot more fun in the rain.....id say i use both cars on a regular basis:chuckle:

The Evo 6 is getting a small update over the winter and the Evo X is running like it should.....sold the Evo 9 Wagon to a good friend of me,so its just those 3 cars i own......

David will do a video on the Nürburgring trackday....,which is just a few days away:wavey:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Sounds like fun! 

Im in the Subaru camp, its getting a built motor and some other parts thrown in to it for winter time, nothing like AWD + snow to really make you laugh! I wanted to test the new EvoX but the dealerships here dont let you take their "flagship" models for test drives :chuckle: oh well.


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

Very nice car !!!


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

I had a 'Akrapovic' on my kawasaki zx7r ninja, paid a £1000 way back then, awesome peice of kit.... best thing about it, it used to scream its tits off, defo made me stand out fom the rest of the bikers.

Didnt know they supplied cars, the construction looks top notch!!

You've got to put up a vid on the sound of the exhaust:clap::clap:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Some pictures by night,not the best ones.....
































































Recaro Polepositions (so much better then the stock heavy seats)









KW Competition 3 way adjustable Suspension and the today installed AP´J-hooks with Carbonetic Pads:thumbsup:









More to come soon


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

absolutely beautiful:bowdown1:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Without a doubt the nicest R35 GTR i have seen :clap:


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

So tough. What a beauty.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Alex

Stunning car, and superb modifications.

I too know of the Akrapovic exhausts from their use on bikes, excellent sounds :thumbsup:

If you are near The Ring in November, we'll be there 8th -11th


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Robbie 733 said:


> Hi Alex
> 
> Stunning car, and superb modifications.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate,

sadly im not going to the ring this year again,or let me say,not to the Nürburgring......im @ Hockenheim next Sunday(8.11.09) and then back there on the 14.11.....

Im not as ringcrazy as you guys over there in UK


----------



## Kris C (Jan 3, 2005)

Looking good, im loving the wheels. Its one thing ive not seen much of round here is the wheels being changed.


----------



## AVUS Motorsport (Jun 9, 2008)

Best looking r35 so far...


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

EvolutionVI said:


> Im not as ringcrazy as you guys over there in UK


LIAR! 

/P


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

As we all know,the GTR tends to overheat everywhere,gearbox,diff,engine.....so i needed a solution for this....,starting on the rear diff as this is the hottest point of the GR6 transmission...but i could not find a existing solution i really liked,as all of them available options had things which have not been good enough for me,so i started development work on my own oilcoolersystem...first i started to cool down the rear diff as i allready wrote,using a bigger cooler then the available options + a nice pump which doesnt look like a toy and can flow enough oil in the system,all filtered and activated with a temperaturswitch... 

Here are some pictures of the prototype im testing this saturday on track,hope it will bring down temps under the magical 120 degree area when doing a few laps on track...so you can enjoy a few fast laps without having to change the trannyoil after 3000miles......when this works out how i think it will,development will go on with more cooling for the gearbox...for the hardcorejunkies which will not be happy with just a few fast laps:wavey:

Here are the pics of how it is now...



















Best regards
Alex


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

keeps on getting better and better, very nice!


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

What can i say, simply fantastic! :clap:


----------



## St3f (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice looking R35!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Small video from yesterdays tourist driving at Hockenheim F1 Track

Klick here to watch the video

A lot of traffic,it can bee seen better on this video,a friend following in his tuned 996GT2:

YouTube - KBaumi hinter Nissan GTR Importracing


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

sweet!!!!!


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> Small video from yesterdays tourist driving at Hockenheim F1 Track
> 
> Klick here to watch the video
> 
> ...


I just watched both those videos, both great entertainment  There were some really varied cars on track huh?!  

One observation, I notice you're doing up to 150mph in the 2nd video and no helmet or long sleeves. Are the track rules much more relaxed over there or are ours just alot stricter?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Got me some new parts,a whiteline ARB + new wheels,not as i didn´t like the old ones,but i like to change the look of my cars from time to time...the first set i have seen in mainland europe yet,Sumopower got a set last week for Birmingham,but not seen them in mainland europe).....the Toyo Semi´s should be here tomorrow too....

Volk G2´s.....:bowdown1:










Pictures from them on the car will be online around middle of next week,as the GTR is @ KW Suspensions at the moment for some suspension adjustment on their nice 7 post test rig/chassis dyno.... :flame:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Oooow i like those, what are they?

bob


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

fourtoes said:


> Oooow i like those, what are they?
> 
> bob


Volk G2´s,10x20 & 11x20:chuckle:


----------



## SirRolf (Oct 23, 2009)

one of the best R35 i have seen :bowdown1:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

EvolutionVI said:


> Volk G2´s,10x20 & 11x20:chuckle:


Get some pics up when theyre fitted, nice, very nice!

bob


----------

